# rock bass



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

Is there anywhere in northeast or slightly west Ohio where I can catch rock bass grin the shore?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Never fished it over that way but you can catch a gazillion of them on rock walls in lake Erie.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Never fished it over that way but you can catch a gazillion of them on rock walls in lake Erie.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What presentation and bait works best, edgewater park has a lot of rocks.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

We use worm and hook with split shot 10-12 inches up for wall walking. Bobber n minnow or worm. Work well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

ldrjay said:


> We use worm and hook with split shot 10-12 inches up for wall walking. Bobber n minnow or worm. Work well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What is wall walking


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Walking the breakwalls docks or concrete piers .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I do it here in fairport all summer. Mostly at night. Hour before dark or just after dark. Non stop action.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

The black river has a healthy population of rock bass believe it or not.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't think they are picky about what they go after, I have had them hit jitterbugs while fishing for smallmouth.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I hop small one inch tubes.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Jig and power grub is a very good rock bass bait along with anything else that swims


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I catch lots of rock bass in the Rocky River and Cuyahoga River. The techniques already mentioned are good presentations for them.


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

PolymerStew said:


> I catch lots of rock bass in the Rocky River and Cuyahoga River. The techniques already mentioned are good presentations for them.


I've tried rocky river a couple times, I just don't get any luck there guess i don't have the spots yet .


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The rock bass were biting good today caught 3 fish ohio's all on 3" power grubs slowly hopped along rocky seems just out of main current







this 10.5" was my biggest today


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been getting murdered by rock bass whole fishing for LMB at a couple local spots lately. Decided to give in to temptation and start throwing a 2.75" bitsy tube. Hop hop pause drag pause. Using UL gear they were an absolute blast! 

Mr. A


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I was at Alum throwing a Joshy Swim craw along the rocks. Got 3 large rock bass they hammered it.lol they do tire out fast though. Great job on the fish

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Tiny crappie tubes are the best. I've caught them on 1/8 oz buzzbaits and even 3/8 oz chatter baits while bass fishing. When they are aggressive they will try to eat anything.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Rockies are an abomination of god!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is there anything rock bass DONT hit? Lol


----------



## davisw4089 (Feb 19, 2013)

I always seem to catch rock bass at the above ground reservoir on my LMB gear.


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

davisw4089 said:


> I always seem to catch rock bass at the above ground reservoir on my LMB gear.


Where's that at?


----------



## davisw4089 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bucyrus just realized I forgot to put where. Guess it's also more central than northwest.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like bucyrus also I grew up fishing ultra clear water for bass and that is no exception but it also has good pan fishing and decent catfishing


----------



## davisw4089 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah I like it too but the rock bass beat everything to the lure and you can see them chase it all the way.


----------

